# Is the haldex software update out in the UK?



## 4carl (Dec 11, 2012)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.p ... ive-system
It just came out here sounds like quicker tourque transfer . Carl


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

new launch control and haldex software to protect the propshaft,so it will be power distribution more than anything.
Only just got my car back last night,so will have to see if I notice any change.


----------



## 4carl (Dec 11, 2012)

jaybyme said:


> new launch control and haldex software to protect the propshaft,so it will be power distribution more than anything.
> Only just got my car back last night,so will have to see if I notice any change.


 Please share I'm going to take mine in carl


----------



## kamchatka (Apr 11, 2013)

As of Thursday May 2nd 2013.... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



kamchatka said:


> Just had my front discs and pads replaced after having experienced severe steering wheel wobble 1 day into ownership of my 1 year old Audi Approved used car [smiley=deal2.gif] , costs reimbursed by the dealership I bought the car from after a minor arm wrestle via email [smiley=argue.gif] .
> 
> The repairer (also an Audi dealership but some distance away from seller) sent me a movie clip of a large rust patch on inboard face of o/s disc which was causing the steering wheel to wobble as opposed to warping.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mdowning (Apr 17, 2013)

Is this software update for all model years with S-Tronic?

If so, what is the process of getting the update? ... do you just take your car to an Audi dealer and get the update done free of charge?

Apologies if I'm asking silly questions... I'm only a few days into Audi/TT ownership. Thanks


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

I'd stay well clear of this if I still had my TTRS

More than likely they will de-tune in order to protect something. Most probably gearbox or prop shaft. I read for the S tronics they are making LC available only with traction control on. That's got to tell you something.

I wouldn't worry, I launched my RS approx 225 times in my ownership and nothing broke.


----------



## Audi TT RS PLUS (Mar 18, 2013)

I live in Finland and it was a big mistake to get that update. It's free but it sucks! Now the launch control works only in ESP ON mode, not in SPORT or OFF mode. I want to cancel that Haldex update! Don't take it, is my advise. And my RS is manual, not S-Tronic.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Launch control.... In the manual? Am I missing something???


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

jamiekip said:


> Launch control.... In the manual? Am I missing something???


I was wondering the same.

I'm also genuinely interested in what this update does


----------



## Audi TT RS PLUS (Mar 18, 2013)

Of course there is a launch control in manual too. Push the clutch, put gear 1 on and push the gas pedal to bottom. Rpm stays about 4000. And when you release the clutch, the launch control helps you to get best start.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

I don't have launch control on my car... Doesn't need it either... Yet another dithering piece of technology designed to add a digital layer between driving.
Can't believe they added it to manual cars lol
I get it on dsg as you don't have the ability to control revs and clutch but in a manual...

So when you say it doesn't work in sport and off... Does it leave you to control revs and drop clutch when you want to?? If so for manuals I'd argue that's designed in for real drivers


----------



## 4carl (Dec 11, 2012)

can some one vagcom #22 and see what the software number is? 
below is the stock software for a 2013 US RS. 
lets see if there re-flashing the haldex controller of the engine controller. 
thanks carl

Address 22: AWD Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 2K0 907 554 C HW: 2K0 907 554 C
Component: Haldex 4Motion 5008 
Coding: 0000005
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2E53D10BB98BD068830

No fault code found.


----------



## Audi TT RS PLUS (Mar 18, 2013)

jamiekip said:


> So when you say it doesn't work in sport and off... Does it leave you to control revs and drop clutch when you want to?? If so for manuals I'd argue that's designed in for real drivers


Before this fuck*** update it worked in sport and off-modes, but now it doesn't. The launch control keep revs in 4000rpm even you putt the gas pedal to bottom. And you have to control the clutch, of course because it's manual. But it helps you to get the best start. I had (before TT RS +) Audi RS3 S-Tronic and there was also the launch control. Before that I had Lancer Evolution IX and also the launch control. And that was 6-speed manual like my TT RS now.


----------



## 4carl (Dec 11, 2012)

Audi TT RS PLUS said:


> jamiekip said:
> 
> 
> > So when you say it doesn't work in sport and off... Does it leave you to control revs and drop clutch when you want to?? If so for manuals I'd argue that's designed in for real drivers
> ...


can you notice any difference in the haldex lock up? carl


----------



## Audi TT RS PLUS (Mar 18, 2013)

No... But I'm not sure, I have to drive a little bit more before I can say anything...


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

So when you have sport mode on, or ESP off, and you depress the clutch and floor the accelerator, now what happens after the update. Does it rev freely, or not over 2000rpm?

P.s

IMO revs being held at 4k rpm isn't a launch control feature. Alot of the new VAG's do that. Even my caddy maxi van.


----------



## Audi TT RS PLUS (Mar 18, 2013)

It is launch control, believe or not! I have driven so many fast cars and almost every model has it. Etc my former Mitsubishi Lancer Evo IX, just like TT RS. 
And answer to your question: yes it does rev freely. To launch with launch control it must be SPORT mode(S-button) on and NOW after update ESP ON. Before it worked only in ESP OFF and ESP SPORT modes.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

So done a few starts with LC today,and everything seems fine.
Just as before switch ESP off, and launch in S.
Revs are also the same.
Not sure if I had more front wheel spin than before as it's very hard to compare.


----------



## 4carl (Dec 11, 2012)

I went to my dealer and read the full service bulletin they are installing new software in the haldex.

The new # is SW:2KD 907 554 D component 5010

below is mine you can see its a C and 5008

I'm waiting to see really what function they are changing . my gut is their reducing the rear torque on a hard launch to reduce stress on the rubber drive shaft coupler that has been known to fail.
just a theory.. carl

Address 22: AWD Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 2K0 907 554 C HW: 2K0 907 554 C
Component: Haldex 4Motion 5008
Coding: 0000005
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2E53D10BB98BD068830

No fault code found.


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

Audi TT RS PLUS said:


> Of course there is a launch control in manual too. Push the clutch, put gear 1 on and push the gas pedal to bottom. Rpm stays about 4000. And when you release the clutch, the launch control helps you to get best start.


No it doesnt, mine will rev to the rev limiter no rpm hold like the S tronic.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Does anyone have any ACTUAL information on this that is relevant to the UK market?


----------



## Jas_TTS (Mar 19, 2012)

I don't know if this is a good thing or not, but I've never really felt the haldex quatrro system work in my TTS!


----------



## Audi TT RS PLUS (Mar 18, 2013)

Here's my updated RS:
Component: Haldex 4motion 5010
Shop Imp: 000 WSC 06208
VAG Number: 2K0 907 554 D
Soft coding: 0000005
Extra: Geraet 1048576


----------



## 4carl (Dec 11, 2012)

Audi TT RS PLUS said:


> Here's my updated RS:
> Component: Haldex 4motion 5010
> Shop Imp: 000 WSC 06208
> VAG Number: 2K0 907 554 D
> ...


Did they say what the change was supposed to do? Can you notice any difference ? Carl


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

It's just a small modification of how the Haldex distributes power,it will be very hard to notice any differences


----------



## Audi TT RS PLUS (Mar 18, 2013)

Just like jaybyme said. Just launch control went wrong because now it works only in ESP ON-mode.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Manual cars don't have launch control


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Audi TT RS PLUS said:


> Just like jaybyme said. Just launch control went wrong because now it works only in ESP ON-mode.


I thought this had been clarified that it worked as normal!

For those with S-Tronic, does your launch control work as it always has? Or have they limited launch to ESP on?

AUDI TT RS PLUS - you do seem to be causing confusion...


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

TootRS said:


> Manual cars don't have launch control


Apparently @AUDI TT RS PLUS's car does... It's the only on Audi made :lol:

I think our friend is getting confused by the reduced rev limiter.


----------



## 4carl (Dec 11, 2012)

jaybyme said:


> It's just a small modification of how the Haldex distributes power,it will be very hard to notice any differences


Less or more to the rear on launch??
My gut is less = less prop shaft issues = less warranty expense for audi but what do i know..carl


----------



## Audi TT RS PLUS (Mar 18, 2013)

TondyTT said:


> TootRS said:
> 
> 
> > Manual cars don't have launch control
> ...


I say this just once again: Here in Finland TT RS models have launch control, believe or not to believe. That's to truth. It works just like my former Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution IX and in Audi Finland they says so too. Nobody launches TT as fast as this launch control. We have tested this on trackdays. It is same feature than Audi RS3 have even that is S-Tronic.


----------



## Vassilis (Mar 20, 2007)

Audi TT RS PLUS said:


> TondyTT said:
> 
> 
> > TootRS said:
> ...


Same thing in Belgium on MY13 models with the TTRS+ engine.


----------



## Chrispy12 (Apr 26, 2012)

My 2009 TTS was in the dealers for something else yesterday and today.

They told me there weren't any updates.

The last one (CHMSL replacement) they did without any prompt so they're usually fairly on the ball.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Audi TT RS PLUS said:


> TondyTT said:
> 
> 
> > TootRS said:
> ...


We have been launching alot faster than your 4.1 sec 0-100km/h without this so called launch control on our manual cars :wink:


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

TondyTT said:


> Audi TT RS PLUS said:
> 
> 
> > Just like jaybyme said. Just launch control went wrong because now it works only in ESP ON-mode.
> ...


Nothing has changed with the LC,just power distribution has been tweaked, which will be torque levels in the Haldex.
The same mod is available for manual cars,so obviously it has nothing to do with the Stronic box.
I can't comment on the debate about LC on the manual cars,all I know is that the Stronic can also be limited to 4000 rpm when stationary in N.
Never checked to see if it's different with ESP completely off ?


----------



## Audi TT RS PLUS (Mar 18, 2013)

Here in Finland, Audi dealer said to me that this update changes just launch control and haldex. This has nothing to do with gearbox, S-Tronic or manual.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

So just collected my car from Audi, they have updated the gearbox without asking me, this notification states they must ask and this is clearly in case of modifications and retrofitted bits that could be effected.

So a little pissed they didn't call to ask, however I have no mods to effect.

They said they would not reinstall the original software as if they did or could any breakages with prop shaft or gearbox would be on my head. They are not allowed the let the car leave without this update, or they get "penalised" by audi.

So here you are, a little blurry but if you zoom it is all readable. Basically its due to breakages of prop shaft joints. Very interested to see how this effects times and mapped cars.

Also I have launched the car as normal, ESP fully off, launches as normal. Couldnt comment on power and distribution as the roads are utterly minging and i launched sideways which is always fun!

http://i1092.photobucket.com/albums/i41 ... ca378a.jpg


----------



## Audi TT RS PLUS (Mar 18, 2013)

TondyTT said:


> Also I have launched the car as normal, ESP fully off, launches as normal. Couldnt comment on power and distribution as the roads are utterly minging and i launched sideways which is always fun!


Nice...What is wrong my TT RS update because that not lauches as normal?  Before update it also worked like you said, ESP fully off or in sport. I have to call Audi dealer.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Audi TT RS PLUS said:


> TondyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Also I have launched the car as normal, ESP fully off, launches as normal. Couldnt comment on power and distribution as the roads are utterly minging and i launched sideways which is always fun!
> ...


I'm sorry but you have a manual... It's different. Personally unless I see Audi documentation that states manual has launch control, I just disagree you have it. It'll bog down!

I have the update and LC works as normal, APR are going to assess the update on my car and take appropriate action if power is withheld due to the update. But they don't think it will effect anything.


----------



## Audi TT RS PLUS (Mar 18, 2013)

TondyTT said:


> I'm sorry but you have a manual... It's different. Personally unless I see Audi documentation that states manual has launch control, I just disagree you have it. It'll bog down!


Actually is not so different. I just talked in local Revo Technic dealer and he knew also, that TT RS MANUAL has launch control. They can adjust that rev limiter when I take Revo program in my RS. You just don't get it! Or you are saying that I'm liar.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Audi TT RS PLUS said:


> TondyTT said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry but you have a manual... It's different. Personally unless I see Audi documentation that states manual has launch control, I just disagree you have it. It'll bog down!
> ...


No, I'm just not getting it. :lol:


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

My dealer said that the engine management was not touched.
I definitely can see no difference in power delivery with my map.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

jaybyme said:


> My dealer said that the engine management was not touched.
> I definitely can see no difference in power delivery with my map.


If they just flash the Haldex controller then a remap shouldn't be affected?


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

So the update is a must if you want to save your propshaft? If LC times aren't effected, it a good update I guess. At least to keep warranty on it


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Joerek said:


> So the update is a must if you want to save your propshaft? If LC times aren't effected, it a good update I guess. At least to keep warranty on it


I think it's more of a precaution from audi in response to a few propshaft failures, as Mitchy has proved, he's done over 200 launches with his car and no issues.


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

I've done that amount of launches too I guess. No issues


----------



## suffeks (Jun 16, 2010)

the manual doesn't have launch control

with esp on it revs to 4k if you drop the clutch and the wheels start to spin the car's esp kicks in and bogs you down, thats not launch control

to really launch well you need to rev past 5k (turn off esp) and dump it, you will get some proper wheel spin and it will take off like crazy

launch control on a manual is a stupid idea, that is the point of the clutch, some cars really do have LC on a manual like the camaro ss :screwy:


----------



## Audi TT RS PLUS (Mar 18, 2013)

suffeks said:


> the manual doesn't have launch control


Welcome to Finland get some test drive my TT RS, it definitely has LC. Like Mitsubishi Lancer Evolutio 9 also.



suffeks said:


> launch control on a manual is a stupid idea, that is the point of the clutch, some cars really do have LC on a manual like the camaro ss :screwy:


No it's not, it help you to save the clutch. :wink:


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Save the clutch from what?


----------



## Audi TT RS PLUS (Mar 18, 2013)

Let's see, the clutch can be broken very fast if you launch the car wrong. :wink:


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

And it can also be broken in very fast with ESP on. ESP only kicks in when slip is detected, but if u don't even get to that point but instead are slipping the shit out of your clutch it will soon overheat.


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

Ok, I just got this haldex software update on the car. There is no difference in using the launch control. Still ESP off, sport on, S-mode, nothing different. Couldn't detect anything different in the launch either. Perhaps slightly more front wheel spin, but it was just one launch.

So I guess there is no reason not to get this update. It might be better to get this update for warranty.


----------



## Vassilis (Mar 20, 2007)

Joerek said:


> Ok, I just got this haldex software update on the car. There is no difference in using the launch control. Still ESP off, sport on, S-mode, nothing different. Couldn't detect anything different in the launch either. Perhaps slightly more front wheel spin, but it was just one launch.
> 
> So I guess there is no reason not to get this update. It might be better to get this update for warranty.


Can you confirm that the remap was not altered Joerek?


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Vassilis said:


> Joerek said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I just got this haldex software update on the car. There is no difference in using the launch control. Still ESP off, sport on, S-mode, nothing different. Couldn't detect anything different in the launch either. Perhaps slightly more front wheel spin, but it was just one launch.
> ...


+1 on that!


----------



## RogerB (Dec 16, 2012)

Hey guys ... VCDS question, related to Haldex.

Just done a scan and canbus reports no faults at all, but on the 022 controller for Haldex, gives ....

Address 22: AWD Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 2K0 907 554 C HW: 2K0 907 554 C
Component: Haldex 4Motion 5008
Coding: 0000005
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2E53D10BB98BD068830

No fault code found.

All address code labels are meaningful, except Address 22: AWD Labels: *Redir Fail!*

Anybody know what "Redir Fail" refers to pls? .... Im assuming it's not a problem, I just don't like exclamation marks.!! :lol:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

It's for what VCDS calls a label file - the data the program holds about various controllers so it knows what to look for.

Sounds like there is no issue with your car, but try the update function for VCDS to make sure you've got the latest software updates - Rosstech continually add updates and info as new cars/ control units become available


----------



## RogerB (Dec 16, 2012)

Will do phope ... thanks for the info.

Appreciate it.


----------



## chimp (Jan 27, 2003)

I have the latest VCDS but get the Label problem... But

Manual May 2010 registered car and this is my controller details.

Address 22: AWD Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 2K0 907 554 HW: 2K0 907 554 
Component: Haldex 4Motion 5003 
Coding: 0000005
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: EBDEA9CBCA9E511

No fault code found.

I suppose I need the update? But when I ask local dealer they just don't know anything about it!! Same with the break upgrade that I had to phone Audi CS to actually tell them about it! :roll:


----------

